# Probador de bobina de encendido automotor ( 12 v )



## Abelyto (Jul 2, 2010)

Estoy diseñando un provador de bobinas (adjunto el circuito). El consumo de una bobina DIS es de 15 amp. Quiero que el transistor deje de funcionar cuando se supere ese limite de corriente. Estuve probando algunas alternativas para sensar corriente con una R y que conecte y desconecte un tiristor pero no funciona muy bien. Alguien puede sujerirme alguna idea? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Fijate que podés hacer eso de poner la resistencia en serie con el negativo, y con un tiristor resetear el 555 por su pata 4.

Algo así.



Saludos !


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

Casi todos los encendidos dis vienen driveados por igbts y algunos mas arcaicos como el Motorola que montaba el venerable Citroen Visa venía con un Darlington BU 931 que es para 15A.


----------



## apjmax (May 4, 2011)

maligno, yo quiero armar un probador de bobinas para todo tipo de bobinas de automoviles con inyeccion electronica.
crees que con este sera suficiente para prueba de chispa o se necesita otro?
alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Abelyto (May 4, 2011)

Hola. El probador de bobinas que adjunte tenia un funcionamiento inestable que se podia apreciar solo en la practica. Le hice algunas modificaciones luego y logre que quede perfecto, puedo mostrartelo si queres. Saludos.


----------



## mark28 (May 19, 2011)

hola abelyto el diagrama que anexas es el que funciona correctamente? es a este que le hiciste correcciones y es a otro? gracias por tu aportacion


----------



## Abelyto (May 23, 2011)

Hola mark 28. Te adjunto el probador de bobinas que diseñe. Como podes observar no es muy complejo, pero tarde algunos dias hasta lograr un funcionamiento optimo dado que hay bobinas (las de tipo DIS) en las que registre un consumo de 10 amperes!!! Lo cual generaba problemas de temperatura. Ten en cuenta esto cuando vayas a colocar la fuente, ya que esta debe ser capaz de suministrar esa corriente. La resistencia de 0,5 ohm es de 5 watts. El resto son 1/4 watt. La frecuencia de la "señal" debe ser variable. Espero que te sirva. Cualquier duda pregunta. Saludos


----------



## eldelacoupee (Oct 27, 2011)

Buenas gente, soy nuevo en el foro, me llamo david, tengo 20 años y vivo en la plata, el tema es tal cual dice el titulo, preciso algun circuito para disparar la bobina de encendido de los autos, es decir, para "emular" el modulo de encendido qe toma la señal de la bobina captora, hice un generador de onda cuadrada con un 555 e hice los calculos para qe este laburando a 1Khz, el generador anda, pero la bobina no dispara, no se si es porqe no sirve este generador o la forma de la señal cuadrada es negativa... me pueden orientar?  gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2011)

*1KHz* es demasiado, calcula el 555 como para 30HZ


----------



## eldelacoupee (Oct 27, 2011)

pero si lo calculo para 30 hertz nada mas disparara algo la bobina? porqe ni una señal da.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2011)

eldelacoupee dijo:


> pero si lo calculo para 30 hertz nada mas disparara algo la bobina? porq*U*e ni una señal da.



No se entiende


----------



## eldelacoupee (Oct 27, 2011)

claro, porqe me pedis qe le baje la frecuencia al 555 , decis qe si se la bajo de 1000 hercios a 30 me dispararà la bobina?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2011)

Yo no te puede garantizar que se dispare o no ya que desconozco el esquema que estas empleando.

Pero 1000 Hz corresponden a una bobina de un motor de 8 cilindros a 13000 RPM, no te parece exagerado.


----------



## biker2k3 (Oct 27, 2011)

No tengo ni idea pero tiro una idea si le mandas un tra*NS*fo*RMADOR-*comun sin rectificador? hara algo?

O *QU*eres emular solo el *QU*e manda la señal de disparo? este sensor creo *QU*e genera una señal senoidal de 10V osea es positiva y negativa seria como un ciclo de alterna.


----------



## eldelacoupee (Nov 9, 2011)

hagamosla mas facil, hice el "astable con el 555" yo, con 2 resistencias y y capacitor, tienen algun circuito qe me de los pulsos qe preciso para disparar una bobina?  qiero probar si andan. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2011)

Te está faltando el transistor de potencia

Ver el archivo adjunto 5301

Poné "bobina" o "flyback" en el Buscar  y tildale* buscar solo en títulos* . . .  así no te volvés loco 

Saludos !


----------



## eldelacoupee (Nov 10, 2011)

¿ Ya con este circuito puedo disparar la bobina?  A que frecuencia estaría trabajando?  Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2011)

A ver , un motor gira a supongamos un máximo de 6.000 rpm.

Ahora llevemoslo a segundos ---> 6.000 / 60 = 100 rps

Si es un 4 cilindros , serán dos chispas por rpm , así que 200 hz sería el máximo y 25 hz el mínimo.

Aqui tenes para calcular la frecuencia del astable 

F = 1 / T

Calculadores de Tiempo para el 555 

Saludos !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 11, 2011)

Saludos eldelacoupee
Espero esto te pueda servir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos eldelacoupee
> Espero esto te pueda servir.




¿ Y que tal agregar un diodo para los picos de tensión ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 11, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que tal agregar un diodo para los picos de tensión ?


Saludos Fogo.
Por eso use un TR 2SD1455 ese ya tiene un diodo damper integrado.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola a todos los del hilo...

Les comento: un dimmer hace funcionar perfectamente una bobina de encendido a 60 Hz.

Al avanzar el regulador del dimmer se produce una chispa continua, si la bobina está bien claro.

Lo que piden es algo para probar el dispositivo y esto sería suficiente y, bastante económico.

Saludos:


----------



## kapodamy (Mar 20, 2012)

les comento que arme este circuito para probar las bobinas de encendido y por razones que desconozco calienta el mosfet sin haber encendido el pwm del 555 o sea en vacio 
reemplaze el irf740lc por un irf830.
con el irf830 rara vez calienta y al desconectar el pwm sigue calentando, medi con el tester a los bordes de la bobina fue 7.5v y disminuye poco a poco a cero... ¿porque pasa esto, sera el varistor?.
pd: la resistencia de la bobina es de 4.7 ohms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2012)

"Gate" del MOSFET NO puede quedar libre, sin conexión, agrega una resistencia entre gate y GND de 4,7KΩ y prueba nuevamente.


----------



## kapodamy (Mar 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> "Gate" del MOSFET NO puede quedar libre, sin conexión, agrega una resistencia entre gate y GND de 4,7KΩ y prueba nuevamente.



aaa... Ahora si me funciona, disculpa mi ignorancia.
Gracias fogonazo!
Saludos


----------

